# 心の揺れ



## _forumuser_

*心の揺れ*

Can someone help me find a good translation for this phrase? I am feeling really uninspired today...

A trembling of the heart?

Poets out there please exercise your talents!  Oh, the phrase refers to those sudden surges of emotion/inspiration poets experience when they look at the world...


----------



## Flaminius

How about mood swing or vacillation?

Flam the unpoet


----------



## hottuna

I'll try.

How about "stirrings of the heart"?
Your "tremble" is fine as well.
I also like the word "quiver" for 「揺れ」 in this case.


----------



## Aoyama

heart _tremor_ might work (or tremor [揺れ] of the heart). I like tremor, that you find in earthquakes (jimen ga yureru)...


----------



## Hiro Sasaki

_forumuser_ said:


> *心の揺れ*
> 
> Can someone help me find a good translation for this phrase? I am feeling really uninspired today...
> 
> A trembling of the heart?
> 
> Poets out there please exercise your talents!  Oh, the phrase refers to those sudden surges of emotion/inspiration poets experience when they look at the world...


 
I'd like to explain it more concretely. 

If you get falled in love with two splendid girls, your heart will become 
like a pendulum of a clock between the two options. That movement 
of a clock is not "vibration", "quake" not "shiver". although we use the
same word 揺れ（ゆれ）　for all of them.

Hiro Sasaki


----------



## Hiro Sasaki

_forumuser_ said:


> *心の揺れ*
> 
> Can someone help me find a good translation for this phrase? I am feeling really uninspired today...
> 
> A trembling of the heart?
> 
> Poets out there please exercise your talents!  Oh, the phrase refers to those sudden surges of emotion/inspiration poets experience when they look at the world...


 
時計の振り子のように　（揺れ動く/ 揺れる　）　is an idiom.

It's swinging.

Hiro Sasaki


----------



## I_like_my_TV

> Poets out there please exercise your talents!


I don't know how accurate it is but poetically, I think _"Tremor of the Heart"_ as suggested by Aoyama seems to be the perfect match.


----------



## Hiro Sasaki

I_like_my_TV said:


> I don't know how accurate it is but poetically, I think _"Tremor of the Heart"_ as suggested by Aoyama seems to be the perfect match.


 
I do not agree witth "temble" nor"temor" because we have another
phrase 心の震え。　（ふるえ　）。

”震え（ふるえ）　" should not be confused with "揺れ（　ゆれ　）　and　on
google we can see that people use it often no only referring to emotional 
hesitation  but also to hesitation to decide on smoethig.

心　sometimes means "mind"/ 

Ｈｉｒｏ　Ｓａｓａｋｉ


----------



## _forumuser_

Thanks very much to all of you, you've been marvelous. I think I'll opt for "quiver" which seems to suit best my context. では、次の機会まで・・・


----------



## Hiro Sasaki

_forumuser_ said:


> Thanks very much to all of you, you've been marvelous. I think I'll opt for "quiver" which seems to suit best my context. では、次の機会まで・・・


 
Indepent from the context which I don't know, I don't think that 
"quiver" is the best option for 心のゆれ。　”quiver"  is for 
心の震え（　こころのふるえ　）。

Swinging back and forth can not be "quiver". 

Hiro Sasaki


----------



## _forumuser_

Hi Hiro. I appreciate your concern, but I gave the context in my first post:



_forumuser_ said:


> Oh, the phrase refers to those sudden surges of emotion/inspiration poets experience when they look at the world...



There is no oscillation between two poles involved here, just a sudden quiver or twitch of the heart provoked by something the person in my text (a poet) has seen or heard.


----------



## Hiro Sasaki

_forumuser_ said:


> Hi Hiro. I appreciate your concern, but I gave the context in my first post:
> 
> There is no oscillation between two poles involved here, just a sudden quiver or twitch of the heart provoked by something the person in my text (a poet) has seen or heard.


 
That must be 激しい心の震え、　心の鼓動（　こどう　）　and others depending 
of the kind of the emotion, joy, anger, sorrow, or others.

Hiro Sasaki


----------

